
Bank Tellers, with Access to Accounts, Pose a Rising Security Risk - tysone
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/02/nyregion/bank-tellers-with-access-to-accounts-pose-a-rising-security-risk.html
======
Cypher
This risk has been around for a long time so this appears to be just a
reminder.

